# I just met Carlos from X Factor!



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

My husband and I went to Coldstone to get some ice cream just a bit ago and met Carlos Guevara there. He's the guy from Lexington, South Carolina who suffers from Tourettes. We talked to him and he's really nice. I got a picture with him to show my mom and promised him we'd vote for him. It was cool. I never expected for someone to be on a show like that from Lexington, much less meet the same person later.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

How completely AWESOME!!!


----------

